# Mitfahrgelegenheiten aus Würzburg in Bikeparks



## bAd_taSte (5. April 2010)

Jau, hier können Mitfahrgelegenheiten in Bikeparks abgemacht werden.

Also ich fahre am 10.04. um 9.00 uhr nach Osternohe. Hab noch einen Platz frei. Wer mitwill, möge sich melden.

MfG


----------



## Deleted 94818 (17. Mai 2010)

hey Jungs, bin momentan leider außer gefecht gesetzt .... aber Mitte / Ende Juni will ich auf jedenfall ein We nach Bischofsmais!

genaue Daten gibts ab dem 17.Juni von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir1000 (28. Juni 2017)

Grüße,
finden sich denn in und um würzburg herum noch bergabradler die ihre sportart eingermaßen AKTIV betreiben? Ich fahre so im Schnitt alle zwei wochen, meist sonntags, mit dem auto in die rhön/onohe/bfelden/miltenberg/steinach/schöneck etc. gerne auch mal für n wochenende in südlichere gefilde. bin anfang 30, fahrtechnisch - hm, ich denke fortgeschritten, eigentlich für alles zu haben und immer aufm ratt unterwegs... denke sonntag den 09.07 fahre ich, je nach wetter, nach steinach. so long
Reingehaun.


----------



## Deleted 360060 (28. Juni 2017)

Ja, die Biker gibt es auch hier. Miltenberg ist immer wieder dran, meist aber der Pfälzer Wald (da gibts keinen Schlamm wie um Würzburg ). Am WE oder nächste Woche will ich mal wieder nach Lambrecht. Rest gerne per PN.


----------



## Tapir1000 (9. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre, vorraussichtlich nächsten sonntag den 16.07, nach bad wildbad oder steinach. zwei plätze frei, abfahrt in würzburg.


----------

